# Topics > Smart home >  Fujisawa Sustainable Smart Town, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Sustainable towns (Panasonic's Solution) 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> posted on https://channel.panasonic.com on April 25, 2014
> Fujisawa SST has created smart and sustainable life and been developed continuously.
> Panasonic's Solution has been demonstrated everywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic's Solution 2

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> posted on https://channel.panasonic.com on April 25, 2014
> Smart houses whose values continue to grow
> -Community Solution-

----------

